# Tegu give away contest!!



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, I will be giving away a tegu or two in contests here!!


----------



## lizardboy101 (Oct 19, 2007)

wut kind of contests are we talkin about here? 

Alex


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

I am still working my brain on this one, however, I am open to sugestions, lol


----------



## dorton (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats sweet, I'll keep my eyes on this!


----------



## lizardboy101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well uv got to do a photo contest.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it should be a themed based photo contest.

Reason being this is because not everyone has the ability to take the perfect picture. Not everyone can afford the expensive equipment to produce the best picture.

Now, people can have the creativity to think of good themes of how to take the pictures, not just the quality of the picture.


----------



## Mike (Oct 23, 2007)

That's a good point Rehabralphy, just because someone has a better camera doesn't mean they should win.

I liked the essay idea last time.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Oct 23, 2007)

When u say "theme" wut exactly do u mean?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 23, 2007)

lizardboy101 said:


> When u say "theme" wut exactly do u mean?



thats for bobby to decide lol


----------



## lizardboy101 (Oct 23, 2007)

o ok...i get it now


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 23, 2007)

Example: Tegu eating picture.

Best shot of a tegu eating.


----------



## AB^ (Oct 23, 2007)

On another website I frequent they have monthly photo contests, the winner each month gets to decide the theme for the next month's contest


----------



## hghjim (Oct 25, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> I think it should be a themed based photo contest.
> 
> Reason being this is because not everyone has the ability to take the perfect picture. Not everyone can afford the expensive equipment to produce the best picture.
> 
> Now, people can have the creativity to think of good themes of how to take the pictures, not just the quality of the picture.




The compostion quality of the photo is in the eye of the photographer, and has absolutly nothing to do with the price of the camera. Sometimes I get better photos with my point and shoot then I do w/ my Nikon ( which I still cant figure how to use to well - LOL )


----------



## lizardboy101 (Oct 25, 2007)

I tend to agree


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes but you wont always get the same quality of photo (not talking about the camera angle) with the same equipment.

Not everyone can take perfect pictures. Not even people with expensive gear.


----------



## hghjim (Oct 26, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> Yes but you wont always get the same quality of photo (not talking about the camera angle) with the same equipment.
> 
> Not everyone can take perfect pictures. Not even people with expensive gear.



Once again I would have to disagree.
I have a Kodak point and shoot and I also have a Nikon D80 ...shot for shot I get better pics w/ the Kodak than I do w/ the Nikon ( but I am getting better :wink: ) 

When you say "perfect pictures" what are you reffering to ?

In a previous post you said ...


> Reason being this is because not everyone has the ability to take the perfect picture. Not everyone can afford the expensive equipment to produce the best picture.



When using my Nikon, I have to take 100's of pics to get a few good ones.

Maybe Bobby can add a Photography Forum :idea:


----------



## COWHER (Oct 27, 2007)

What ever it is count me in!!!!! :lol:


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Nov 2, 2007)

Bah exempt to Canadians takes all the fun out of beating a bunch of Yankee's hahaha :lol: 

But I think one of your contests should be best looking set of scars caused by hand feeding a sleeping tegu a f/t rat


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 2, 2007)

Theme is a good way of doing it, i love to see the ideas people have for themes. 

You could always let your Tegu pose infront of your computer with this forum in the back ground.

Out side pictures

Pictures of there head

Tail

In cage pictures

with the owner picture

mouth open picture

Tongue flicking picture

wearing sunglasses picture 8) 

there is alot of things you can do with themes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Der-Boa-Lieber said:


> Theme is a good way of doing it, i love to see the ideas people have for themes.
> 
> You could always let your Tegu pose infront of your computer with this forum in the back ground.
> 
> ...




Apollo smoking a cigarette with a bottle of JD.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 9, 2007)

What if I win all the categories, do I get a Tegu for each victory?


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey,
How about a funny picture caption contest? Bobby could post a silly picture and then we all submit a quote to the picture. Best one wins!!! What do ya think?

or...


we could all make signature avatars like I provided below and best one wins. 

just some ideas I had.


----------



## Kourtney (Nov 10, 2007)

Oooh...I like the idea of just having a Photography forum topic =P I don't think I quite qualify for these contests though, not a tegu owner...


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 10, 2007)

Kourtney said:


> Oooh...I like the idea of just having a Photography forum topic =P I don't think I quite qualify for these contests though, not a tegu owner...



You don't have to be. In the future, keep an eye out for giftcards, reptile supplies, etc.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 11, 2007)

ohh, i don't have a tegu yet, but i might soon, and i already got a couple ideas, which i might win if Bobby decides to go with the idea, how about a setting or a awesome background theme depending on the type of tegu you have, like if you have a black and white tegu put him in a background of pitch black with awesome silver slash around the room or the tegu
i don't live in the states, so i guess i'll never that prize tegu even if i did have a tegu and win


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 11, 2007)

Whatever the contest is I will be happy to compete to get another tegu. Would it be a Giant White one?


----------



## Behemoth (Nov 14, 2007)

What if you don't have a tegu and that's your purpose for the entering the contest? How are you going to get a tegu picture. It's an unfair advantage. Bobby will think of something good anyways he just cant do the essays again.


----------



## Mike (Nov 14, 2007)

Behemoth said:


> What if you don't have a tegu and that's your purpose for the entering the contest? How are you going to get a tegu picture. It's an unfair advantage. Bobby will think of something good anyways he just cant do the essays again.



Good point. I liked the essays, IMO it's the fairest way.


----------



## nat (Nov 23, 2007)

as it seems it got deleted in the crash, I am going to repost the suggestion about doing an art contest via painting, photography, mixed media, drawing, etc as an alternate to essays!


----------



## Mike (Nov 24, 2007)

nat said:


> as it seems it got deleted in the crash, I am going to repost the suggestion about doing an art contest via painting, photography, mixed media, drawing, etc as an alternate to essays!



Best idea so far. That's much fairer than just a picture contest.


----------



## hoosier (Nov 25, 2007)

nat said:


> as it seems it got deleted in the crash, I am going to repost the suggestion about doing an art contest via painting, photography, mixed media, drawing, etc as an alternate to essays!



I like that idea best. i hate essays...


----------



## Lexi (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah i like thoes idea's!!..
lets make this happen!


----------



## DZLife (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds fun! Maybe a Photoshop contest? I can hook everybody up with free copies if need be.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 25, 2007)

DZLife said:


> Sounds fun! Maybe a Photoshop contest? I can hook everybody up with free copies if need be.



Adobe may have an issue with that :wink: :roll:


----------



## Katt (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm all for an art contest fo all mediums considering I have no tegu atm to photograph. 
I already wrote an essay for ya Bobby, would I have to wirte another? lol just kidding.
I'm all for any contests.


----------



## DZLife (Dec 29, 2007)

What did you write the essay on?


----------



## Katt (Dec 30, 2007)

umm, It was just an essay on tegus. I wrote it for a contest. It went over basic care and things like that mostly for the Argentine B&Ws. I read it the other day and noticed it wasnt to great lol.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 15, 2008)

Not too much longer and we will be starting this contest.


----------



## hoosier (Feb 16, 2008)

What kind of contest will it be?


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 16, 2008)

nose goes! Haha I win. Surrender your tegu!


----------



## boygenius (Feb 16, 2008)

might as well save the effort since i'll probably win anyway, just kidding! :blblbl


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 16, 2008)

I am still looking for ideas, any shooters?


----------



## Mike (Feb 16, 2008)

I really liked the essay idea last time. Maybe you could change it just a little and make the contest the best tegu caresheet?


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 16, 2008)

How about an internet scavenger hunt. You could make a list of questions of your choosing then post them here and we could all go running for the answers. First one back with the correct answers win. It would have to be setup up with a time and date so everyone could get a chance at the start.

or....

Design a TT logo (drawing, painted, photoshop, etc.)

Best vivarium/enclosure


That's all I can think of at the moment


----------



## angelrose (Feb 16, 2008)

:arrow: :arrow: I agree with PuffDragon 
1st prize - massive
2nd prize - red
3rd prize - b/w
and lotsa runners up any tegu would be a winner :-D :-D :-D


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 16, 2008)

Why dont you just let the winners choose in that order. So the 1st one would choose first and the 2nd one choose second, cause maybe the 1st winner dont want a massice but a red or things like that. :-D


----------



## CaseyUndead (Feb 17, 2008)

I think it should be an essay. Like, why we like tegus, or why we should be the one to get a free tegu.

The only reason i don't like the photo idea is because i don't yet have a tegu, so i wouldn't be able to take tegu pictures! lol. But, i was planning on getting one this season.. with my new job, i should have the money for one and all the supplies by then. But getting a free one would be great, heh. So i'd want to be able to enter the contest, even though i don't have a tegu *yet*.


----------



## hoosier (Feb 17, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> How about an internet scavenger hunt. You could make a list of questions of your choosing then post them here and we could all go running for the answers. First one back with the correct answers win. It would have to be setup up with a time and date so everyone could get a chance at the start.
> 
> or....
> 
> ...



I love this idea!! it would be fun and we could use the first place idea on the shirts and what not. :-D


----------



## angelrose (Feb 17, 2008)

:arrow: :idea: the winner should be who has the most tame colombian tegu


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 17, 2008)

angelrose said:


> :arrow: :idea: the winner should be who has the most tame colombian tegu



Well How could I tell how tame they are, well unless you send them all to me, lol. And how did we go from "Tegu" to Tegus give away contest? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boygenius (Feb 18, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Yes, I will be giving away a tegu or two in contests here!!



That is how you went from tegu to tegus giveaway bobby. :doh


----------



## boygenius (Feb 18, 2008)

teehee


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 18, 2008)

boygenius said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I will be giving away a tegu or two in contests here!!
> ...



Fair enough, lol.


----------



## worleygurl (Feb 18, 2008)

I want a Seth baby. I will enter the contest if it's for a baby of Seth! Course I can't get another tegu till next fall.


----------



## Srakha (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the photo, art, or logo ideas. However unless its the logo.. Maybe it shouldn't HAVE to be a tegu. Maybe those of us that don't have a tegu yet would want one


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Photo contest for any reptiles, so those without a tegu CAN have a chance of getting one.


----------



## hoosier (Feb 22, 2008)

i have a few photos already ready :lol:


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 22, 2008)

i would love to be in this contest but if i won a tegu my mom would kill me lol. she gets mad when i win goldfish at the fair lol. she would freak if i won a 3 foot lizard!


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 2, 2008)

Still debating on the contest? I like the idea of reptile in general photography. It broadens the scale and what not, since I don't own a Tegu yet..


----------



## angelrose (Mar 2, 2008)

:bajo I don't think the contest should include anything to do with photos, some people (me) have tech'phobia ...
unless Bobby provides the photo and we write an essay or logo or something about the pic Bobby provides 8)


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 2, 2008)

Some other people, like me, are essay retarded.. Haha. Hmm.. Regardless, my tegu will more than likely come from him soo... A free one would be wonderful! Hope a decision is made. I'll write an essay if I have to. I can do alright when I put my mind to it.. But would he really want to read a bunch of essays?


----------



## ChristopherDayton (Mar 2, 2008)

i think a contest is a great idea! though I would like to see it fairly open.. I think expressing why you want to get/ deserve the prize in a number of ways.. that way everyone can participate in an area they are comfortable with. like some pictures and a story.. or logo designs or essays. whatever is your best way to put your effort forth. I also fully agree that it shouldnt be limited to actual Tegu owners lol if anything I think the deserving and devoted aspiring owners should get some priority if they can prove themselves. but either way its a great idea and I look forward to seeing it all come about


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 2, 2008)

That sounds good to me. Do what you're best at.


----------



## playlboi (Mar 4, 2008)

lets get this contest started!

lol


----------



## DZLife (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, breeding season IS upon us... \
Lizard sex is in the air! You can almost smell it! \

o.o


----------



## angelrose (Mar 4, 2008)

put all the names in an enclosure and the first one that a tegu sits on wins :rofl anything :-D and video tape it 8)


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm ready. I think we scared him away though.. Too many people interested! Haha.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 4, 2008)

the tegu should decide lot2 who's home he's going to :-D


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 4, 2008)

Free Tegu or no Free Tegu, I am buying one of VarnYard's this year! Unless he has none or he runs out before I preorder! Haha. Free would be WONDERFUL though!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 4, 2008)

You guys are too funny, I like the way of thinking many of you have. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I think I a going to lean towards the essays again this season. Then I know the new owner will know the proper care. 


And just a little something to make your mouths water:


----------



## angelrose (Mar 4, 2008)

:bawl I want those babies


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 4, 2008)

That's just torture! Such cuteness... If one happened to go missing, would you notice? Haha.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 4, 2008)

bored_gurl9023 said:


> That's just torture! Such cuteness... If one happened to go missing, would you notice? Haha.


SHHHHHH your not sopose to say anything!!!


----------



## angelrose (Mar 4, 2008)

did you say essays ? Bobby, lean the other way :cry: :cry:


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 4, 2008)

Whatever you decide, I'll do it. Worth a shot, though I never win anything ever! Haha. Can't attempt to win if I don't try.


----------



## Zelera (Mar 4, 2008)

angelrose said:


> did you say essays ? Bobby, lean the other way :cry: :cry:



agree :-D


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 4, 2008)

Zelera said:


> angelrose said:
> 
> 
> > did you say essays ? Bobby, lean the other way :cry: :cry:
> ...



lol yeah i agree too. he should lean whatever direction that ends in him giving me a tegu :app


----------



## Mike (Mar 4, 2008)

I like the essay idea. 

Hey Bobby, will it be an extreme, red, or black and white?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2008)

So is the essay idea confirmed?

What are the specs of the essayÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ 1 page, 10 fontÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ 5,000 wordsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ give me a range and I can talk through itÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

Then what is the essay topic? Tegus in generalÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ Care sheetÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ Overview of TegusÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ Can we pick our own topic as long as it is about Tegus?

I would lean against a Care SheetÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ there are enough of them out there and regurgitating the same information over and over in slightly different wording isnÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t that impressive nor complicated. Give us something that involved a little researchÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

Also a Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??Care SheetÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2008)

Is everyone ready for the tegu give away contest? Thats right, TeguTalk.com and Varnyard Herps Inc. are going to give away a free tegu hatchling. The winner gets the choice of sex. The Argentine baby will be one straight out of my stock.

The only requirements are, is that you live in the lower 48 states and you are an active member on TeguTalk.com, if you are a younger member, please check with your parents before entering. I want them to be aware of the chance of you winning a large pet.  

Ok guys, here we go. This is going to be a contest based on essays. What does this mean, well I want you to tell me all about tegus. None of this information can be copied and pasted or used from any outside sources, including TeguTalk.com or Varnyard Herps, Inc. I do not want to see altered care sheet or info with a few words changed. This must be in your own words. This will also be based on age, I will not expect the younger members to be as correct as the older ones. It will matter how much work you put into it. There is no limit on words or pages, it is based on how well you do your homework.  

I also want you to tell me why you want to own one of the tamest lizards in the world, as well as why you deserve one. 

Winner must pay shipping for the overnight package through DHL. 

Send them to: <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> 

Oh one more thing, you can only submit one, so make them count. IMO, this is a fair way to do this, then I know the new owner has done the homework, and knows how to care for a tegu. 

The winner gets a baby out of of my stock!!  

The Contest Starts Now!! And the contest ends July first at 12pm EST. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------

